# UK members.



## Ligget (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi folks

Just testing the water to see if there is enough interest in a UK members meeting.

Thoughts for dates, venue etc..

I was thinking somewhere like the North of England.
Any interest?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe someday I will move back home, and then I will take you up on it, in the mean time
Better get crackin...............   LOL  LOL


----------



## Ligget (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onewaywood_
> <br />Maybe someday I will move back home, and then I will take you up on it, in the mean time
> Better get crackin...............   LOL  LOL



Richard where did you live when in the UK?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



The Tower of London?  [][]


----------



## skiprat (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me Mark. Maybe we could all raid Kenny's place[]


I know you can't travel too far, but do you think you could make Derbyshire? There are some nice pubs and restaraunts around CSUK.


----------



## Pikebite (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Sounds like a good idea to me Mark. Maybe we could all raid Kenny's place[]
> 
> 
> I know you can't travel too far, but do you think you could make Derbyshire? There are some nice pubs and restaraunts around CSUK.



Yes there are but you know it has moved to Bradwell now, no longer at Miller's Dale.

I'd be interested in a meet.


----------



## kkwall (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mark,

Good idea. I am certainly up for it.[]


Any advance on Derbyshire??? Steve you are more than welcome here in the Borders, but it's a long drive for most.[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Sounds like a good idea to me Mark. Maybe we could all raid Kenny's place[]
> 
> 
> I know you can't travel too far, but do you think you could make Derbyshire? There are some nice pubs and restaraunts around CSUK.



Don`t worry about me I`ll get to where the meet is![]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 10, 2007)

Nurse42312, turningcircle, any other UK members interested?


----------



## luke39uk (Jul 10, 2007)

I would like to meet up,depends on the date and location.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 10, 2007)

I have no preference as to time or place. If I know far enough in advance I should be able to re-arrange my work schedule. But I would prefer a Sat or Sun.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 19, 2007)

<b>BUMP</b>[]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 19, 2007)

You can count me in for a meeting, like Steven a Sat/Sun would be better for me. []
Any location will do for me.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 19, 2007)

I've just spent some time checking the stats. There are 16 UK members that have made more than 1 post this year. So far we have 6 prolific poster guys that are interested. From Worcester to Glasgow. Unfortunately for Andrew Kirkham, the mid point is EXACTLY in his back garden[]

I reckon most UK guys have seen the title of the post and may not be up to it, so Mark, as it was your idea, choose a place and date.[8D]

Of course, if there are any US or other guys around at the time it would be great to meet you too. ( Jerry Thayer - USA Air Force based here )[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 20, 2007)

Steven you know the areas better than I do, name a few places for me that has accomodation and restaurants.

Is this a penmakers only meet or are the wife and kids comming?

I vote for penmakers only![B)]


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Mark,
Sorry not to have picked up on this before, but, yes Im interested. There are one or two down this way that could also be interested - pompeyite for one. I'm Ok for travelling to Derbyshire. CSUK has been mentioned but rumour has it that they are in dire financial straights at present. They apparently have been up for sale for the past five years now but without a taker - that says a lot. Anyway weekends are better and road travelling would be easier. It would be great to meet up and swap ideas and put a more personal touch to all this online chat. I think a venue is probably the most difficult to arrange. My spontaneous thought is that we could arrange a meet at a commercial place like Turners Retreat. I think they might bite at the chance to get some potential sales from it and they might be able to provide some equipment. If not it is possible for me to provide our clubs Vicmarc 100EVS if anyone wants to do a demo.


----------



## Pompeyite (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theturningcircle_
> <br />Hi Mark,
> Sorry not to have picked up on this before, but, yes Im interested. There are one or two down this way that could also be interested - pompeyite for one. I'm Ok for travelling to Derbyshire.  Anyway weekends are better and road travelling would be easier. It would be great to meet up and swap ideas and put a more personal touch to all this online chat. I think a venue is probably the most difficult to arrange. My spontaneous thought is that we could arrange a meet at a commercial place like Turners Retreat. I think they might bite at the chance to get some potential sales from it and they might be able to provide some equipment.


Hi Mark, I am sorry to has missed this post too [:I] I have had the builders in for weeks and not had much time for browsing, sorry.
I agree with all that Ian has said in this quote.[] Im in, and you can also count on TAFFJ I'm sure I & Ian will be able to drag him along not too reluctantly.[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for replying guys, I`m OK with anywhere but Turners Retreat sounds fine.
What do you all think of Ian`s Turners Retreat suggestion, Ian is there restaurants and a hotel near by?


----------



## Ligget (Jul 20, 2007)

I`ve been to the Clubhouse all day and I`m being dragged screaming and kicking to a wedding reception tonight. 

What does everyone else think of Turners Retreat as a meeting place?

If we get the meet up venue sorted it is just the date to work on.[]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 20, 2007)

Turners retreat sounds fine to me, i am sure where-ever and when-ever we meet, we will have a very enjoyable time[][]


----------



## skiprat (Jul 20, 2007)

TR's sounds good to me too.

For a date how about Sat 18 / Sun 19 Aug?


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,
It looks like the seed is germinating. I'm out all day tomorrow (Sat) at a wedding (not mine)but I'm happy to contact TR next Tuesday and explore the possibility with them. We need to do this before a date can be fixed; and the date already mentioned is difficult for me. I'm taking part in Hampshire Artists Open Studios for the last 2 weeks in August, anyway that's my problem. I think that as Mark initially started this off, we should appoint him as coordinator and await his thoughts. I don't know the area around TR so if it does take place there, we need someone with local knowledge as far as hotels, restuarants etc are concerned.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Ian, but it`s a level playing field here. I don`t know the area so I am relying on my English freinds to get a location that suits most if not all of us.

Kenny are you up for travling to Turners Retreat from Hawick?

There will be a map to this location on a recent catalog or their website If I am not mistaken.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 21, 2007)

Preferably a date to suit all, I would like us all to be there if possible.

My wife works every second weekend, I will get a hold of her diary when she gets in.

I need my darling wife to watch the kids so I can come out to play![}]


----------



## skiprat (Jul 21, 2007)

I can do any of these weekends 18/19 Aug, 25/26 Aug ( Bank Hol )or 1/2 Sept. The Bank Hol could mean manic traffic[]

I travel a lot and 99% of the time I stay at www.premiertravelinn.com 
The closest one is Doncaster about 9 miles. Beefeater pub/restaurant attached. Â£51 on the weekends. I don't use B&B's but I'm sure there are some around.


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm happy to discuss our thoughts with TR on Tuesday (golf all day Monday). Just a thought about TR. They have a demo day on the 2nd Saturday of each month but on the 14/15 Sept they have a free woodturning exhibition. Go onto their website and see the details and all the turners involved. Do we want to take advantage of this show as well? At our get together do any of us want to use a lathe? What do we want from the meeting: give me some thoughts so I can put these to to TR.
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Jul 22, 2007)

Steve thanks for the link.
Ian I don`t know what others think but all I want from the meet-up is to meet and chat to all, have a meal together, more chatting.
The main focus is meeting each other, don`t think we need a lathe or a demo but your input is warmly welcomed.
Kenny (kkwall) from Hawick might be away on holiday at the moment, I have emailed him and waiting for a reply.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi all,
  Ian i too am like Mark in that i think it would be nice just to meet up for a chat & meal etc.
We all know what excellent turners we all are[]. Wew could bring along a couple of our nicest pens to discuss or if you have any projects that you need a bit of help on, i know i have.[?]
  As for the date i don't have any commitments so any date will do for me.[]


----------



## kkwall (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Mark,


The TR should be okay for me.

Most dates are okay for me, and I should can work around any dates planned.


I'll keep an eye on the thread, and confirm dates etc.


Cheers,
Kenny.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 22, 2007)

Good to hear from you Kenny.
Dates next if everyone agrees on Turners Retreat.

Will we need to bring wellingtons?


----------



## kkwall (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Mark,

Sounds good!

With the weather we have been having lately, anything is possible Mark. I feel for all the people that have been flooded. 

Hawick had it's fair share last year, and some are only just getting back into their houses. It must be terrible.

Lets keep our fingers crossed for some improvements in the weather.[?][?]


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi all,
Do we need to meet at TR if what we really want to do is chat and perhaps discuss problems. Is there any need to contact TR at all? We could perhaps still meet there if we decide on there show weekend as our meet date. Otherwise we could just choose a place to stay the night or two and this could be in another area. I'm open to any suggestions.
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2007)

If we are not meeting at Turners Retreat lets go for somewhere really easy to find.

If all goes to plan, members attending are:

Pompeyite (Derek Blake) from Portsmouth
UKpenmaker (Andrew Kirkham) from Lancaster
Skiprat (Steven Jackson) from Flintshire
theturningcircle (Ian Woodford) from Hampshire
kkwall (Kenny Wallace) from Hawick
TAFFJ (David Jenkins) from Hampshire
Pikebite (Richard Coles) from Shepshed
ligget (Mark Ligget) from Bonnybridge

I have emailed nurse42312 (Mark Walters) from Swansea to check if he is following this thread, but as yet no reply.

Be great to meet everyone when it happens.[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2007)

Bryan Lucas, sorry I missed your post on this thread, I noticed it when I read all posts again.[:I]
It would be great to meet you and you are more than welcome to attend the meet.
I`ll add your name to the list.

Pompeyite (Derek Blake) from Portsmouth
UKpenmaker (Andrew Kirkham) from Lancaster
Skiprat (Steven Jackson) from Flintshire
theturningcircle (Ian Woodford) from Hampshire
kkwall (Kenny Wallace) from Hawick
TAFFJ (David Jenkins) from Hampshire
Pikebite (Richard Coles) from Shepshed
ligget (Mark Ligget) from Bonnybridge
luke39uk (Bryan Lucas) from Worcester

Now for the hard bit, date to suit all.


----------



## kkwall (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like it is progressing Mark,


Be good to put a face to all the names![]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2007)

Ian Woodford (theturningcircle) can you make the 18/19th August or is that one of your commited weeks?


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2007)

Getting closer Kenny![]


----------



## skiprat (Jul 23, 2007)

We don't have to, but I still like the TR visit. I've never been to any type of demo and would like to see one of you guys use a skew. []Perhaps even someone showing how to do a decent finsh.( Mark )[] If we arrived en masse at TR, we could perhaps get a discount.[]
 I don't think they are open on Sundays. Thats a pity as we could have met up in the pub /restaraunt any time during Sat evening then gone to TR on Sun morn. 
If it makes it easier to get more guys there, then what about meeting on the Fri evening and doing the TR bit on Sat. We could travel home Sat afternoon ( or morning if you skip TR ) That way you haven't used the whole weekend.[]
I don't mind either way, just playing with ideas


----------



## Pompeyite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Just catching up with you all, wow it seems that grass does not grow under your feet.[]  TR looks ok to me, the show week end would make it a good option if every one likes that idea.  I will go with the flow whatever you guys think if you decide to go for just a meet up and chat then thats good too. The first week of Sept looks good to me but as I said I'll go with the flow on dates.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 24, 2007)

Steve - thanks for your ideas, I am thinking of turners who will be working on Friday will be too knackered to do a long drive after work.

No demos either, just a relaxed meet up.[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 24, 2007)

Meeting date, there are several factors being considered and I know it`s far away but I would like to meet  22nd of September.

Who can or cannot make that date?


----------



## luke39uk (Jul 24, 2007)

September 22 is better for me as West Brom are playing away (I'm an avid fan and season ticket holder for my sins!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Ligget (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Bryan!


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 25, 2007)

22nd OK for me.
Ian


----------



## kkwall (Jul 25, 2007)

I am okay for the 22nd!


----------



## Pikebite (Jul 25, 2007)

22nd is fine for me too.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 25, 2007)

Ian, Kenny and Richard thanks for replying! Glad you can make it, I`m really looking forward to the meet-up.[]


----------



## skiprat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Mark, I'm not ignoring your question to confirm. I'm just desperately trying to find a colleague to cover for me. I have a job on that weekend. []( National Grid at Peterborough ) If you decide on 22nd then I'll make it if I can.


----------



## Pompeyite (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Mark,
sorry for not replying sooner, I've not been able to get to my computer until now. [:I] The 22nd looks ok to me too at the moment, []any ideas as to what time and where yet?


----------



## Ligget (Jul 26, 2007)

Steve and Derek thanks for replying.

Steve I appreciate you trying to get cover, see what you can do as this date seems to suit most, at least you have a lot of time to play with.

22nd of September 07 meeting date, time and place to be confirmed shortly so as hotel rooms etc can be booked.

This date is suitable for:

Mark - ligget
Bryan - luke39uk
Derek - Pompeyite
Ian - theturningcircle
Kenny - kkwall
Richard - Pikebite 

Looking good![]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 26, 2007)

Derek and Ian, will this date suit TAFFJ (David Jenkins) too?


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry for the long response Mark, 22nd is OK by me too.[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Andrew, looking good for the 22nd![]


----------



## Pompeyite (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Derek and Ian, will this date suit TAFFJ (David Jenkins) too?


Hi Mark, I have just spoken to TAFFJ on the landline, and he too is ok with the 22nd Sept.[]  So things are looking good eh?[]


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 26, 2007)

I suppose we had better start thinking accommodation. What do we want to pay and has it a restaurant that can seat us round one table? Are there restaurants nearby? Where do we look - Doncaster,Harworth,Worksop,Rotherham.[?] I don't know the area at all. Thinking caps on everyone!
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pompeyite_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Ian!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 27, 2007)

Confirmed comming.

Mark - ligget
Bryan - luke39uk
Derek - Pompeyite
Ian - theturningcircle
Kenny - kkwall
Richard - Pikebite 
Andrew - UKpenmaker
David - TAFFJ

Next we need a hotel with a restaurant, or a restaurant near a hotel which is easy to find.

Some of us don`t have sat-nav.[:I]


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 27, 2007)

I've just spoken to Amanda at TR about hotels in the area. Within Harworth there are only pubs. She recommended 3 others within a short radius but they were (in my opinion) too expensive. There's one in Doncaster called the Danum with raesonably good facilities. Cost is Â£45 B&B. Have a look at their website. Should be some good restaurants in Doncaster as well.
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theturningcircle_
> <br />I've just spoken to Amanda at TR about hotels in the area. Within Harworth there are only pubs. She recommended 3 others within a short radius but they were (in my opinion) too expensive. There's one in Doncaster called the Danum with raesonably good facilities. Cost is Â£45 B&B. Have a look at their website. Should be some good restaurants in Doncaster as well.
> Ian



Thanks Ian, Â£45 is a good price, I am going to get my road map out tonight.
If we can get a us all in the same hotel even better.[]
I`m hoping that Skiprat can get the job covered that has to be done on that day.


----------



## drayman (Jul 29, 2007)

hi mark and gang, is there any room for another at this meet, as i amm from barnsley i could try and get dave from turners retreat to open sunday, and there is a couple of nice restaurants and hotels in barnsley. regards colin.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Colin you are more than welcome to attend, you can ask Dave if he wants to open for an hour or so as there are a few wanting to have a look around his shop whilst in the area.

Barnsley sounds good for a meet, could you contact a cheap but clean hotel for us and get a price for Saturday night stay over with breakfast.

Then the rest of the gang can contact the place if we put the details up on this thread.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## drayman (Jul 29, 2007)

no problem at all mark, i will do it in the morning as i have a day off. regards colin.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drayman_
> <br />no problem at all mark, i will do it in the morning as i have a day off. regards colin.



Thanks Colin!

Members attending now read:
Mark - ligget
Bryan - luke39uk
Derek - Pompeyite
Ian - theturningcircle
Kenny - kkwall
Richard - Pikebite 
Andrew - UKpenmaker
David - TAFFJ
Colin - drayman

Skiprat is still trying to get a job that needs doing on the day of our meeting covered, no success yet though.[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 30, 2007)

Here`s what Colin (drayman) has come up with....

"hi mark,the hotel situation, as its horse raceing at doncaster they are all booked up, but i have a plan...... why dont we book rooms in advance at the travel lodge at blyth a1 ( 2 mins to turners )  Â£26.00. then we could have breakfast at the local truckstop, (wait dont panic yet ) its cheap and lovely. now the evening meal we can go to the swan in blyth  ( around Â£10.00 ) for steak. hows that sound regards colin.   01226 756691".

What do the rest of the gang think about what Colin is suggesting?
[]


----------



## Pompeyite (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Here`s what Colin (drayman) has come up with....
> 
> "hi mark,the hotel situation, as its horse raceing at doncaster they are all booked up, but i have a plan...... why dont we book rooms in advance at the travel lodge at blyth a1 ( 2 mins to turners )  Â£26.00. then we could have breakfast at the local truckstop, (wait dont panic yet ) its cheap and lovely. now the evening meal we can go to the swan in blyth  ( around Â£10.00 ) for steak. hows that sound regards colin.   01226 756691".
> ...


Looks good to me Mark.[] Well done Colin[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Derek, who else thinks this is a good idea?[]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds Fine to me too, thanks Mark & Colin[]


----------



## kkwall (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Mark,

Sounds okay to me!
[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Andrew and Kenny, anyone else agree?
Once we get more OK`s just phone the number and book your room for Sat night 22nd September.


----------



## drayman (Jul 31, 2007)

hi all, before you ring them to book the rooms, i suggest you do by online as it will then cost you Â£25.00 instead of Â£35.00, hope this is of some help. regards colin.[]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Colin[]


----------



## Ligget (Jul 31, 2007)

Good tip Colin.!
I think we should go ahead and book a room each before it gets any later.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 31, 2007)

Colin what is their website address?


----------



## drayman (Aug 1, 2007)

hi mark, google travel lodge and second one down find a hotel and put in blyth worksop then do the booking. let me know how you get on. regards colin.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2007)

Cheers Colin![]


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is the link!
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/115/BlythA1(M)


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2007)

I`ve booked, I am going down Friday evenimg so I`m refreshed for the Saturday meet-up.[]


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2007)

I was Â£39 per night booking online.
As usual if there are a lot of enquiries online to see if a specific date is available the price goes up.

We will meet at Blyth Travel Lodge just whenever you arrive, I`ll be there anyway, my mobile no. is 0790 225 9692.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 1, 2007)

I am booked in and ready, see you all on the Saturday.[]


----------



## drayman (Aug 1, 2007)

I WILL THERE TOO.


----------



## kkwall (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi All,

I am booked and ready for the meet! Look forward to seeing you all on the 22nd.[]


----------



## Ligget (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I`m looking forward to the meet![]


----------



## Pompeyite (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I am booked too[]
I am looking forward to meeting all you illustrious master pencrafters on the 22nd.[]


----------



## Ligget (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pompeyite_
> <br />Hi Guys,
> I am booked too[]
> I am looking forward to meeting all you illustrious master pencrafters on the 22nd.[]



Thanks Derek, looking forward to putting a face to a name, should be good![]


----------



## drayman (Aug 4, 2007)

hi guys, just to let you know that  the travel lodge is directly off blyth r/bout,and it is full of roadworks. they will still be there in sept so please be carfull and keep an eye open for the entrance, which is 5 yards after the a1 exit.dave will also put on some snacks on, which i will pay the astronomical fee of Â£10.00,now i cant wait, regards colin.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 4, 2007)

Many thanks for the info Colin[], what is the arrangments at TR is Dave? opening up on the Sunday for us, i need a few things i will go in on the Sat if not open Sun.


----------



## drayman (Aug 4, 2007)

hi all, dave will open sat 10 -4 and he will look after us, snacks tea coffee etc etc etc


----------



## Ligget (Aug 4, 2007)

If he hasn`t got biscuits he is in trouble![)]


----------



## drayman (Aug 5, 2007)

if he runs out of em he will be tar and feathered,[)]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 11, 2007)

Bump, just in case anymore UK members may have missed this.

Is it going to be better to meet up at TR[?], its only a thought as you can't check in at the Travel lodge before 3pm, and Dave will be open 10am-4pm. 
I know that i want to have a good look round TR.


----------



## drayman (Aug 11, 2007)

andrew, that will be fine with me. just name the time and i will be there. regards colin.[]


----------



## theturningcircle (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi all,
I've just arrived back home after a few days away in the West Country, hence my lack of postings[8D].
I'm booked in at the Travelodge on the Friday and Saturday so will see you (Mark)that day[]. I'm a little confused about TR arrangements. Colin states that TR will open for us on Saturday with refresments. Do you mean Sunday as they are always open on Saturday[?]


----------



## Ligget (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theturningcircle_
> <br />Hi all,
> I've just arrived back home after a few days away in the West Country, hence my lack of postings[8D].
> I'm booked in at the Travelodge on the Friday and Saturday so will see you (Mark)that day[]. I'm a little confused about TR arrangements. Colin states that TR will open for us on Saturday with refresments. Do you mean Sunday as they are always open on Saturday[?]



Hope you enjoyed the break, Colin can you confirm it is Sat or Sun that TR is expecting us?

Andrew meeting at Turners Retreat is fine unless Colin means Sunday!


----------



## drayman (Aug 11, 2007)

hi all, just to confirm turners retreat will be open 10-4 sat. he would open on sun if there was more coming.he is open sat anyway but he is always quiet. i have been down today and there was a demo on and it was heaving.can i ask a favour with someone! and that is can one of you guys show me how to use and use the c a finish.
i will supply the blanks and things if you tell me what i need. marc pm sent.


----------



## pentex (Aug 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good time will be had by all. Didn't see this posting or might have tried to make it from Texas. Ha? Hope the weather is cooler than the 102 it is here today. Anyway, have fun.


----------



## drayman (Aug 11, 2007)

harold, i am sure it will be. its not too late to come im sure you will be made welcome.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 11, 2007)

No demos Colin, I`m sure we will talk you through how to apply CA.
I think we all use different methods to get the same outcome, whatever works for the individual is the "right" way to apply it.

Meeting at TR on Saturday is fine how does 2pm sound, don`t want it too early as there are folks driving a long way that day.[xx(]


----------



## drayman (Aug 11, 2007)

thats fine for me as i will be there. regards colin.


----------



## theturningcircle (Aug 12, 2007)

2pm on the Saturday at TR sounds great.
Ian[]


----------



## Ligget (Aug 12, 2007)

Saturday 22nd September meet at Turners Retreat at 2pm, thanks Colin and Ian![]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds great 2pm it is at TR, i may get there a little earlier, as i have not as far to go as many others.
Steven (skiprat) is still trying desparately to cover for work for the Sat, but not looking good.[]


----------



## TAFFJ (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Liggett
Having a problem with my PC so have just pinch wife's PC whilst she is shopping. I have kept abreast of what is going on and by chatting to Pompeyite. As you know we will be driving up on the Saturday morning. Look forward to seeing you all
Regards
David


----------



## Ligget (Aug 13, 2007)

Andrew and David thanks for your replies, still over a month for Steve to try and get cover, hope he can make it!


----------



## Pompeyite (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi All,
2pm on the Saturday will be fine for me too, sorry for the delay in answering, I have been away this weekend too.
Looks like TAFFJ and I will be driving up on the Saturday morning together, and hope to be a little earlier arriving with luck. If we email an order before that date, will Dave be able to get it ready to collect when we arrive please Mark?


----------



## Ligget (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pompeyite_
> <br />Hi All,
> 2pm on the Saturday will be fine for me too, sorry for the delay in answering, I have been away this weekend too.
> Looks like TAFFJ and I will be driving up on the Saturday morning together, and hope to be a little earlier arriving with luck. If we email an order before that date, will Dave be able to get it ready to collect when we arrive please Mark?



Of course, you don`t need to ask me! []


----------



## skiprat (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm booked for Fri and Sat.[][][][]

I couldn't get anyone to cover for me ( miserable sods )but the electric angels ( or demons ) have come to my rescue.
I was programed to replace some very old stuff at the power station that weekend. But the old kit wouldn't wait and blew up yesterday.
They are now forced to do the swap this weekend. []

And no...... I had nothing to do with it[}]

Looking forward to meeting all you guys.


----------



## drayman (Aug 13, 2007)

nice one, alls well that ends well eh, see you all sat, regards colin.


----------



## theturningcircle (Aug 13, 2007)

Great news Steven. Looking forward to seeing everyone[]
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Aug 14, 2007)

Fantastic news Steven, looking forward to meeting you again![]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 14, 2007)

The really good news Steven. It wouldn't be the same without you.[][}].


----------



## kkwall (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks like we are all set for the 22nd![]

I will plan to arrive around 11am on the Saturday morning.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


Is anyone planning on bringing examples of their work along, or things that they have been having issues with or would like to discuss??[?]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 15, 2007)

I may bring some of my work Kenny, i don't know about any with issues though, we would need a whole month together for that.[]

I too plan on arriving mid morning.[]

Steven you sure not been throwing them pine cones at the power station have you.[?][]


----------



## drayman (Aug 15, 2007)

hi all, im realy looking forward to this meet, as a newcomer to pens it will give me an idea as to what i need to aspire to. particularly the diferent finishing side of it.regards colin.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice to hear from you Kenny, looking forward to the meet up too![]

Colin as you are the newbe, there may be a "small" iniciation ritual, better bring a change of clothes! lol[}][]


----------



## kkwall (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi All,


Just wanted to get a clear indication of the plan for next weekend.


I am arriving around 11am on Saturday morning. I believe it is 2pm at the TR?? Is anyone meeting for lunch??


----------



## drayman (Sep 15, 2007)

mark, sorry for being late on the forum,why would i need a change of clothes, its not christmas yet, and 10 of you guys are not big enough as i am 6 foot 9 and weigh 24 stone of solid muscle as i used to be a body builder, then i woke up and had to go to work.[] [] [][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## drayman (Sep 15, 2007)

im in for lunch, we can all meet at reception at 12 if you want[^][^][^]


----------



## skiprat (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm there from Friday night and have booked for Sat as well, if no one else is there on Sat night I'll just check out. I've got Marks number and will just call him when I arrive.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Sep 15, 2007)

I too will be arriving late morning, lunch sounds great to me.[]
I am booked in for the Sat night, packed and ready to go.[]
Do we know how many of us there is going to be[?], do you think we will need to book for the evening meal?


----------



## kkwall (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok, I am booked Saturday night, but will meet everyone at the Travel lodge around 12.[]

We can arrange the finer points after that I guess.


Look forward to seeing you all in a weeks time.[]


----------



## Ligget (Sep 15, 2007)

I will be there sometime on the Friday, by the time I drive down there I will be half dead due to back pain! Need the Fri evening to recover so I can enjoy Saturday with all you guys.

I have a disabled room booked for Fri and Sat evening so I guess I will be on the ground floor somewhere.[:I]

Lunch sounds good for me on Saturday too![]

I will either have my Scenic or my Kia Soronto 4x4, I am on morphine tablets for my pain so drinking is a no no for me. I can run some of us to and from eating houses though so you folks can have a drink with a meal.[xx(]

Really looking forward to meeting you all, my mobile number is 07902 259 692.

Meeting at 2pm at Turners Retreat is important as it is the main contact area, however, we shall play it by ear on the day.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 15, 2007)

....now there's a difficult choice. Drive drunk or be driven around by a drugged up haggis basher[}][] Think I'll take Shanks' Pony[)]

I'm sure we could get a minibus taxi if the closest decent pub isn't within walking distance for you 'older' gents[8D]


----------



## Ligget (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />....now there's a difficult choice. Drive drunk or be driven around by a drugged up haggis basher[}][] Think I'll take Shanks' Pony[)]
> 
> I'm sure we could get a minibus taxi if the closest decent pub isn't within walking distance for you 'older' gents[8D]



Steve you may be right, I would walk too, if I could! []


----------



## kkwall (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi All,


I am with Mark too on the no drinking. [] Personal choice rather than anything else, but that gives us another car to fill if we go anywhere! I am more than happy to drive.


Mark - We are doing nothing to keep the stereotype of the drunken Scotsmen alive![]


And before anyone else says it.......I am more than happy to buy a round even if I am on soft drinks, another stereotype gone.[)][][]


----------



## TAFFJ (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Folks
Pompeyite and I should be ariving for lunch and would like to join in anything that is organised.We are definetley staying in Travel Lodge Saturday night.
It will be a pleasure to meet a Scotsman who is offering to stand a round.
Drive carefully
Looking forward to the visit.
David (Taff J)[]


----------



## Ligget (Sep 17, 2007)

Good choice Kenny, I`ll stand a round also!
At least the Scottish football team are getting better and better! []


----------



## luke39uk (Sep 17, 2007)

My apologies gents but I won't be able to make this week-ends meet up.I'm exhibiting at the Writing Equipment Society London pen show for the first time on October 7th,and I'm tied up making special edition pens and vintage pen spares to cater for the show.If anyone is attending the show please come and say hello to myself and my other half.Have a great week-end,
Luke.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 17, 2007)

Luke sorry to hear that you cannot attend our meeting, no doubt this will be the first of many meet-ups so you can catch the next one.

Hope the show is a great success for you!


----------



## theturningcircle (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all,
Having been away for the past few days, I've only just picked up the latest threads about drugged up haggis bashers, sober Scotsmen and a midlander whose got his priorities wrong ( preparing for a show, my ****)[].
I'll see you at the show Luke[].
I'm booked in on Friday night as well so will probably see some of you then[]. I'll bring a bottle along to get the weekend off to a goog start - it helps me sleep as well[B)].
Lunch on Saturday sounds good and I'm happy to drive to wherever and then to TR at 2pm.
It should all be good fun and cement some new friedships.
See you then, Ian[8D]


----------



## luke39uk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ian it must be great being able to have a weekend off from making your wood pens.Some of us are very busy,see you at the pen show,oh and enjoy your bottle.
Luke.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 19, 2007)

Children, no bitching please![]


----------



## kkwall (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi All,


Have just been clearing up my shop.[][xx(]


I have selected the wood that I can convert before leaving UK, and have been left with a whole lot that I wont be able to finish.


Australia have very strict rules on importing wood, and it needs to be "finished". Cant take it in it's raw state.


So I am going to bring a big bag of blanks etc to the meet. All of it is useable, some good some not so. (I cherry picked the best stuff[}])


Anyway, you are welcome to help yourselves to what I have, there is mainly elm, spalted elm, beech and spalted beech, some pear, sycamore and odds and ends of other stuff.


----------



## drayman (Sep 20, 2007)

hi kenny, well that is a fantastic gesture, i amm sure on behalf of the rest of us  a big THANK YOU. oh by the way, has i have to drive later on sat, i will do some driving and let you lads from afar have a rest. [][^] regards colin


----------



## Ligget (Sep 20, 2007)

Lovely gesture Kenny, I am sure they will be well received!
Colin - nice of you to think like that, cheers!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 20, 2007)

Gee, at this rate, I'll be propping up the bar on my own. Oh well, someone has to do it[)]

I can't figure out who's come and who's staying over? [:I][]


----------



## kkwall (Sep 20, 2007)

Is the list below correct then??

Mark - ligget
Derek - Pompeyite
Ian - theturningcircle
Kenny - kkwall
Richard - Pikebite 
Andrew - UKpenmaker
David - TAFFJ
Colin - drayman


----------



## drayman (Sep 20, 2007)

steven, i dont think you will be on your own mate thats for sure, mark, i have a scenic as well, its not the 7 seater but i am sure we can sqeezeplenty in as its only 1 mile down the dark country lane.[:0][:0][][]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't worry Steven, i'll hold up the other end[][]
A big thank you for the gesture Kenny.[:I]
Look foward to seeing you all on Sat.[]


----------



## Pompeyite (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi All,
Just catching up with all the postings after my return from Germany.
Great gesture Kenny thanks for offering the blanks.[]
David and I will be arriving by 12 noon traffic permitting on Saturday, am I right in thinking that we are all to meet at the hotel before going to lunch at noon please?[?]
Safe journeys every one, I am looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, I think I'm right,please correct me if I'm wrong again.[:I]

We are meeting at Blythe  Travel Lodge Sat at 12ish to find somewhere for lunch. Then head of to TR.
Mark has posted his mobile number as contact.
Mark, Ian and I are staying Fri and Sat nights. Kenny,Andy,David and Derek are staying Sat night.
Colin is local?
Has anyone heard more from Richard? (Pikebite)

Drive safe, see you later.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 21, 2007)

Not heard from Richard so I am sure he is still coming.
Meet at 12 on Sat for lunch at the Lodge where I am staying, some are going to stay Fri as well.
I have been sick all night so havn`t had much sleep, seems to be calmed down now![xx(]

Everyone is coming except luke39uk.[]


----------



## TAFFJ (Sep 21, 2007)

Kind gesture Kenny!
Weather looks good for travelling!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 21, 2007)

Colin and Ian,( and anyone else coming tonight) 
Mark and I are at hotel already and will meet 5.30. Feel free to call and join us.
Cheers


----------



## drayman (Sep 23, 2007)

well guys, first of all let me give a great big THANKS to mark, who organised the uk members meet. [^][^] after meeting you all, you can pat yourselves on the back cos i realy enjoyed it a lot.

mark, you are a very very nice lad,and when we go up to scotland you will get a visit [:0]

steven, you are brilliant,  what you can do to make such wonderfull pens, well i can only hope you submit some to the P.M.G. you are a genius [^][] .

kenny,to say you are only a young lad, your pens are superb. i wish you and your family all the best in oz, you deserve a great life.

andrew, many many thanks for showing me your work, the segments are awesome, and the best ive seen, 

im sorry as i am getting emotional as i write this but to ian, david and derek, thanks for you knowledge in general. [^][^][^] i personaly have learned one hell of a lot.

i hope you all had a safe ride home, and i look forward to meeting again. so is it official do we have an official UK I A P club. best regards to you all. colin.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a great time too[] Thanks need to go to you too Colin, easing the way with the locals and organizing things with TR.[]

.....and calming the Restaruant/Lexus owners when Mark jumped on the table to do the  Highland Dance and Derek (or was it Dave?) tried to carve a chunk from the Lexus' wooden dash........[:I]( just kidding )

Looking forward to next year's meet.[]

Hope everyone had a easy drive home.


----------



## kkwall (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Guy's,


Thanks to all of you!

The meet was really enjoyable and informative. It's nice to meet like minded people with similar interests. When I start to speak about pens with my wife or friends, their eyes start to glaze over very quickly indeed.[]

Thanks for sharing some of your hard earned knowledge.[]


Steven - No no no.......Mark jumped up on the Lexus and did a highland dance, and Dave stole a chunk of the table![][8D][)]


Great to meet you all, and hope to do so again at some point???? Will keep in touch and let you know when I am moving, and when I have gone![?]

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Sep 23, 2007)

i would like to thank everybody for making the effort to come along to the meet. []
You've all got it wrong,  there's part of a Lexus dash-board for sale on Ebay from somebody in Scotland[}][], i've got the table[)].
Steven your really going to have to get your thinking cap on now for the next meet to better the pens you brought with you.[8D]


----------



## theturningcircle (Sep 23, 2007)

A long journey home, but it was worth every minute of it.
To every one from UKAP,[] thanks for your friendship[] and the contributions everyone made toward the  success of the weekend. It was great[8D][8D].
We'll obviously keep in touch and next time we may have attracted a few new members to UKAP[8D].
Take care and happy shavings.
Ian


----------



## TAFFJ (Sep 23, 2007)

Well Guys I am now rested and recovered from a very hectic 26 hours. Us seniors try to keep up with you young ones!!! What a grand first meet!! Derek and I had a good old chat on the way back to Pompey and we came to the same conclusion You were great bunch of guys. Steve thanks for letting us see another dimension of penmaking!! Fantastic!! Thanks to you all I am looking forward to the next meeting.
UKAP meetimg very, very successful!!!
David []


----------



## theturningcircle (Sep 24, 2007)

I couldn't post much yesterday because of connection problems but I wanted to say a few personal thanks.
Mark ---- Thanks for sowing the original seed and seeing it through and also for your good sense of humour.
Steven and Andrew ---- don't ever dampen that creative flair you both have; your work is brilliant!!
Kenny ---- We all wish you and your family every happiness and success in your new venture to Australia. This site will help us all keep in touch and may your turning skills go from strength to strength.
Colin ---- Thanks for organising TR and acting as taxi driver. As for the tips you say you picked up - I can assure you that we all picked up some very good tips and ideas from each other and that's what made the whole weekend a success. 
Derek and David ---- no doubt living as close as we do, trips to each others workshop is on the cards to swap a few practical ideas.
Next time we may attract a few more members to UKAP but I thoroughly enjoyed our small circle.
Take care and happy shavings.
Ian.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 24, 2007)

The UK members meeting was such a great success due to the caliber of each individual who attended!

I enjoyed myself very much and looking forward to the next one.

Thank you all for making the tremendous effort to get there, especially Andy on his birthday.

Colin thank you for arranging the TR visit and running me there.

Great friendships have been formed and ideas shared, THANKS TO ALL WHO ATTENDED![^][]


----------



## TAFFJ (Sep 24, 2007)

I am pleased to report I am now able to operate the IAP website properly the cure was to knockout Norton security |Everything is working as it should[]
Thanks for the advice UKAP friends![][]


----------



## Pompeyite (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi All, well it seems I am last again.[:I] Sorry but I had no chance to get to the keyboard on my return, thanks to LOML's planning, still I love her really.[)][B)]
Wow what a great weekend, I have been well and truly put in my place by the fantastic skill and workmanship that I have had the priveledge to see this weekend.[:0]Especially Kenny and Andrew and Steve, whose work is awsome.
Thank you all for everything that you all did to make this Inaugural Meeting of the UKIAP []such a great success, especially Mark for putting it all together so well and travelling such a long way in such agony with his back.Thanks Mark.[:X]
Thanks to Colin for smoothing our way with the locals, and for the contacts at T.R. And for the record David and I did not pinch the Landladies ,Lexus Dashboard or the table I am sorry to say,[}] I had my eye on the Landlady myself, The wood I can buy, but a woman like that at my age is priceless He He [][]
Kenny thanks for the pen blanks, our junior club will make good use of them I am sure, and all the best to you and yours when you make the move to Oz. We UK members will be the poorer for your move.[]
Once again thanks to you all from a now humbled Pomponian.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2007)

<center>HEY, WHERE'S THE PICTURES?????????</center>


----------



## TAFFJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Ed,
I am going to write a short DIT!! of the Inagural meeting of the UKIAP meeting with photos shortly. Watch this space!
David[]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2007)

Didn't know our UK contingent was "photographically challenged" or we would have sent you some nice, disposable Kodak cameras for your event.  (You could send them back here, we have places that DEVELOP pictures!!)

(No point in mentioning DIGITAL photos, I guess!!)


----------



## TAFFJ (Sep 24, 2007)

I write others take Photos!!! They will be Digital! Didn't we invent them!! []


----------



## Ligget (Sep 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br /><center>HEY, WHERE'S THE PICTURES?????????</center>



Pictures will be online shortly, they have to be toned down a little for use in a family friendly forum! []


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



_<center>Now, THERE'S an explanation I can UNDERSTAND!!!!</center>_

<center>Thanks!!!</center>


----------



## theturningcircle (Sep 24, 2007)

We've bipassed Kodak disposables - left them for your side of the pond - less complicated.


----------



## Pikebite (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />OK, I think I'm right,please correct me if I'm wrong again.[:I]
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard more from Richard? (Pikebite)



Gentlemen, may I offer my sincere apologies for not making this meeting. Not long before this meeting I had a stroke and ended up in Leicester General Hospital for a long stay.[] I ended up paralyed down the left side of my body and unable to speak.

Things are recovering slowly and hopefully I will be turning again soon.

I hope you understand why I was not there.

Richard


----------



## kkwall (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Richard,

Very sorry to hear about your sudden illness. There really is no need to apologise.

I hope that you are well on the way to recovery, and we will have a chance to meet up again.


Take care, and get well,
Kenny.


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Richard,
I am very sorry to hear of your illness, (no apology needed matey,) and hope for a speedy recovery for you.
I myself had a left side stroke some 12 years ago, but I was lucky enough to make a full recovery very quickly.
If there is anything that I can do for you, just email me.
I look forward to meeting you some time soon.[]


----------



## TAFFJ (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Richard
Sorry to hear about your illness. Hope you recover quickly look forward to meeting you.
Kind regards
David


----------



## skiprat (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry Richard, but that is not a good enough excuse!!!![][}]

Just joking of course and wishing you a complete and speedy recovery.

Best regards
Steven


----------



## drayman (Oct 19, 2007)

hi richard, i hope you do make a full recovery, or you will have to give me your tools[:0][}], now theres a good reason to get better. all the best and take care. colin.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune, hope you make a full recovery.
I am sure we will see you when we meet up again.[]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 19, 2007)

Really sorry to hear of your illness, I hope you get the strength back soon, but there is no need to apologise at all.
Heck, I just thought you had better things to do, and I have a Turners Retreat rucksack for you, when you are ready.[]
Keep in touch Richard![]


----------



## theturningcircle (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Richard,
I've just logged on and would like to echo all the best wishes from the UKAP group.
It seems that you are well on the way to recovery so we all look forward to seeing you when we next meet. Hope you are back at the lathe before too long.
Ian


----------



## Pikebite (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words - its really appreciated. Cut some blanks tonight and started to glue a few kits up. Might even have a go at turning a pen tomorrow. Don't think I will start with the stunning yew burr that a friend recently gave me. Don't want to wreck it!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard I have sent you an email!
Mark


----------



## Pikebite (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Richard I have sent you an email!
> Mark



Hi Mark

I have not received one!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Ligget (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard I sent it via IAP mail, I need your email address.
Mark


----------



## Pikebite (Oct 20, 2007)

Mark, I have received your latest e-mail address and sent a reply. You should get my e-mail address from that.

Any problems give me a shout and I will resent it.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## philb (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, Just adding my name to the list of UK members!

Down in Midlands!


----------

